# What has happened to Apple?



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It didn't start with the removal of the headphone jack, but that's the first of the recent high-profile items.

Then, this month with the introduction of the MacBook Pro, it was announced that the MagSafe connector was being removed. This is the power connector that is held to the computer by magnets and just pops off the laptop when the cord is pulled. This prevents your expensive computer from being yanked off the table and crashing to the floor. This has saved my MacBook at east a dozen times in the 10 years I've owned it.

Now it turns out that the new MacBook is completely not upgradable and not repairable. Everything including the solid state drive and memory is soldered to the main board. According to ifixit.com, it has five batteries that are glued to the assembly so well that you pretty much can't remove them without risking danger of fire/explosion. The conclusion they draw from this is that the computer cannot economically be re-cycled (meaning it won't be), as removal of the battery is so time-consuming and tricky that you can't recover any of the recycling costs. Straight to landfill. Plus if the battery needs to be replaced Apple will possibly just have to swap it out for a new/refurbished computer.

A few weeks ago, Apple announced that they were no longer going to sell their stand-alone 5K monitor (out of my price range anyway).  Now they have announced that the Apple Airport Express wireless router is being dropped (I really like this device).

And their phones are so thin that it is all too easy to flex some of them a slight amount and cause solder connections to the chips to pop and then the phone fails. At least it doesn't explode. The 5 series phones were much better, IMHO.

At this point, there's no particular reason for me to ever think about buying another Apple product. As a long time Apple user (since 1984, Apple //c), this makes me sad. I'll mention that I have also been a PC user since before Windows even existed.

I'm really unhappy.

 

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been unhappy for awhile about Apple's obsession with thinness. Even when I was an Android user, I didn't like it because Samsung always copied Apple and gave up battery life and exchangability in the name of being a millimeter thinner. I keep hoping they are reaching the end of this, but no sign yet.

The nonrepairability of the laptops doesn't surprise me. That's the trend for years. Too bad about the magnetic connector.

I suspect they are trying frantically to cut costs, and that is leading to some of this, such as shutting down the router division. They are surely worried about their stock price....the iPad has peaked, and isn't going away, but most of the people who will buy one have one and see little need to upgrade. iPods are near death, and they are probably concerned that iPhone sales will fall--Again, most who need one have one, the upgrading frenzy is subsiding, and sales of cheap Android, especially by Huwaei and other Chinese companies, seems to be winning over the iPhone among the masses in the new markets of Asia and India. They don't have a killer product like iPod, iPhone, and iPad have been in their day. I suspect they fear Apple may be on the way to becoming just a regular tech company.

And of course with recent politics, they are probably concerned about a trade war with the place where most of their manufacturing takes place! I wouldn't want Tim Cook's job.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

As an Apple user I am thinking the same thing. What scares me most is the lack of new products and ideas. No way I will ever switch to a pc though. I wish they still made 17 inch laptops.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree with all you guys have said. 

If you notice the removal of the phone jack, soldered on memory and the super thin easily breakable phone all give people cause to buy more and/or sooner.

Instead of Apple just building products that are high-quality and desired, it looks like they're building in product issues that generate/force sales.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I don't understand the obsession with thinness, either. In my case, I've had to add an iPhone case with an additional battery built into it because the phone charge alone just won't last for an 10 hour geocaching expedition (five or six hours and the built-in battery is just flat). My phone ends up being almost twice as thick with the Anker case. And it's more comfortable to hold and use because of it. Another side effect of the new case is that I can now use a standard micro USB cable for charging and data transfer instead of one with that proprietary connector that Apple went with.

One other thing the obsession with thinness has done is ruin the keyboards on Apple laptops. They are almost the worst in the laptop field. Almost zero travel and no tactile feedback. My mid-1990s Apple 250c laptop had an almost decent feel to the keys. I took typing in high school and became pretty much a touch typist. My 2008 MacBook is much better than the current ones, and I'm not particularly fond of it. I'm saving my pennies to buy a Cherry keyboard for my desktop machine. My favorite keyboards were made by Northgate but they went out of business many years ago. I held onto several for years, but they couldn't be adapted to USB inputs.

I'm glad I'm not faced with the immediate need to replace anything. I figure I have 2-4 years before that happens.


----------



## Jai (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm disappointed with Apple too.
In the last year I've replaced a 3 year old Macbook Air because the battery refused to charge, even though there was nothing wrong with the rest of it. Worse, had to replace a desktop iMac when the hard drive just died, and that machine was only 4 years old. My phone (iphone 4), still perfectly functional as an actual phone, is too old to accept updates to apps any more, this is annoying.
I don't like built-in obsolescence, or arrogant vendors that don't consider the needs of their customers.
I gave away my ipad because I couldn't control the downloading of software updates. On one occasion I forgot to unplug it and turn it off over night, result, it blew a month's data download bringing down upgrades I didn't even want. Very rude, Apple. 
I still have my original ipod, it doesn't work but I love the shiny smooth corners. Still mourning my orange clam laptop circa 2001. Must learn not to become emotionally attached to computer equipment and regard them as just tools. In which case, Apple loses its main selling point.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Agree.  Nothing really new or unique from Apple in several years other than, maybe, the iPad Pro.  I have an iMac, several iPads and the latest iPhone.  Changing to a different operating system might be difficult but I think I would have done it had the Samsung Note not gone up in flames.


----------



## KyleArmstrong (Nov 19, 2016)

Jonny Ive has been their chief product designer for a long time now. I think he's the root of the problem. They need a fresh perspective.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I switched to Macbook Pro in 2008, at the time they were expensive but widely reviewed as the best and fastest laptops you could buy for the same money. Put Windows on it and was a great Windows machine. Now they are selling 500 dollar Windows equivalent laptops for 2000 bucks at the same time Windows 10 has become a just fine OS X replacement. I now buy 500-800 laptops I like just as much. I'm not gullible enough to pay 1800 or more for an intel chip with integrated graphics and no separate video card


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not techie.  I don't understand all this.  Has me scared though.  In February '10, I switched from PCs to Apple.  Got my first MacBook Pro and Airport Extreme router.  (Express would have been enough?)  Love it.  It works.  Rarely have problems.  If I do, call AppleCare.  Every three years I get a new MBP so I have AppleCare.  (February of this year.)  Yes, $$.  Worth it to me cuz I feel very comfortable working with it all.  

Now??  I have had the feeling lately that Tim Cook is no Steve Jobs.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Sandpiper, do you use a larger monitor with your MacBook Pro?  I have a 27" iMac desktop (bought around early 2010) that is beginning to be annoyingly slow among other little problems.  I'm not techy enough to fix it and one has to really think about taking the thing in for service since it is not really easy to carry around a 27" computer.  But I do love the large screen.  So I was thinking of replacing it with a Pro and a monitor.  I do know I do not want to go back to Windows machines.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The three Macs I've had so far have all been 15" MacBook Pros.  That size works for me.  Don't want to deal with three separate pieces -- big screen, Mac, keyboard.  I'm four miles from an Apple Store.  Easy to take MBP there if necessary.  You say "taking the thing in for service" -- are you near an Apple Store?  

I too do not want to go back to PCs.  NO.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> The three Macs I've had so far have all been 15" MacBook Pros. That size works for me. Don't want to deal with three separate pieces -- big screen, Mac, keyboard. I'm four miles from an Apple Store. Easy to take MBP there if necessary. You say "taking the thing in for service" -- are you near an Apple Store?
> 
> I too do not want to go back to PCs. NO.


Nearest Apple Store is about 2 hours away from me. Not convenient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Samsung has announced that the Galaxy 8 phone won't have a headphone jack.

Why do they have to copy the things Apple does wrong instead of just the things they get _right_?

Only my opinion, of course.

BTW, the number of reports from the tech community in the last several months about the exploited flaws in the Android phones has convinced me to stay with Apple phones. For now.

Mike


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I wandered out to Best Buy yesterday (only place in my town with any kind of selection of computers).  Looked at MacBooks, Microsoft Surface Pro, the large iPad Pro, Chromebooks, etc.  The Surface Pro is intriguing.  It is described as a "2-in-1" meaning it can be used as a laptop-like computer or folded flat for a tablet.  I wish Apple would consider a similar machine but I suppose they are dedicated to the iPad design as it is now.  The sales person was pushing the iPad Pro saying it could do all a laptop can do in a smaller package.  Not sure I can believe that pitch.


----------



## nyxredus (Dec 14, 2016)

High prices not only mean high margins, they also act to control demand, making it somewhat easier to handle problems that come with any truly new model. And those who are willing to pay more are often more understanding, too. Apple fanboys are proud to be the first and proud to have spent so much. It's a luxury thing, I suppose.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Samsung has announced that the Galaxy 8 phone won't have a headphone jack.
> 
> Why do they have to copy the things Apple does wrong instead of just the things they get _right_?


And the new earphone thingies--AirPods?--hold zero interest for me. Based on the number of times my wired earbuds have dropped out of my ears, saved by being connected with a wire, I'd lose one of them before the week was out.



I do have some bluetooth ear buds that I can use if I get a phone that doesn't have a jack. They have wires connecting each other.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And the new earphone thingies--AirPods?--hold zero interest for me. Based on the number of times my wired earbuds have dropped out of my ears, saved by being connected with a wire, I'd lose one of them before the week was out.


I'd have to get these:

 Spigen AirPods Strap Never Lose Your AirPods PATENT PENDING iPhone 7 / iPhone 7 Plus Air Pods Strap Wire Cable Connector for Apple Airpods - Exclusive for Apple iPhone 7 / iPhone 7 Plus

Cheap enough at $9.99


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's an interesting Airpod review by Rene Ritchie of iMore.com:

http://www.imore.com/airpods?utm_medium=slider&utm_campaign=navigation&utm_source=im

He's been using them for about three months and hasn't had any normal-use problems with them falling out, even during jogging, etc. If I weren't wearing hearing aids most of the time, I'd consider buying these.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Mike, good info.

I wonder if some of the features discussed only work if you have an iPhone 6 or above or will work with my ancient iPhone 5 (not that I'm going to be spending $$$$ on a pair of ear pods anytime soon.

Re your hearing aids--can you do bluetooth connection with them?  Seems like my sister-in-law can with hers?

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The specs say it's compatible with iPhone 5/5s/5c.

I can pair my hearing aids with my iPhone, but only one at a time (no stereo). The sound isn't great. Good enough for using to listen to phone calls, though.

One side benefit is that getting more than about 20 feet from my phone sounds an alarm, so it makes it difficult to leave my phone behind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't check the specs.

Interesting about the bluetooth and the hearing aids.  I never thought about stereo.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the more expensive hearing aids have BT stereo. Mine are the bargain-basement type.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Knowing my SIL, hers are, too.

I will say that I like the bit where you can pair the airpods to the device by just holding them next to the device...  Pairing my bluetooth headset, which I use on both my iPad and my iPhone (and sometimes with my Dot) is a pain.  I have one bluetooth earbud set that can pair to two devices, but the range isn't as good with that set so they are my back up pair.  (I wander around the house a lot.)

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

nyxredus said:


> High prices not only mean high margins, they also act to control demand, making it somewhat easier to handle problems that come with any truly new model. And those who are willing to pay more are often more understanding, too. Apple fanboys are proud to be the first and proud to have spent so much. It's a luxury thing, I suppose.


iPhones aren't significantly more expensive than Samsung, Pixel/Google or other top-line phones. So we need to include Samsung fanboys and Google fanboys, also.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> iPhones aren't significantly more expensive than Samsung, Pixel/Google or other top-line phones. So we need to include Samsung fanboys and Google fanboys, also.


My practice is to by the most recent top of the line when the newest top of the line comes out. I get almost as good a phone for significantly less money. And I keep it 3 or 4 years until upgrading is a significant improvement in performance.

Most recently I got the Samsung S7 Edge . . . just as the Note 7 was released as the new best-thing-since-Graham-Bell . . . . . Turns out, I have the TRUE top of the line since the Note 7 had a sort of major flaw.  O'course, they're still discounting the S7 and S7 Edge because they're trying to lure back the frightened people.

Google timed it exactly right with the Pixel!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My practice is to by the most recent top of the line when the newest top of the line comes out. I get almost as good a phone for significantly less money. And I keep it 3 or 4 years until upgrading is a significant improvement in performance.
> 
> Most recently I got the Samsung S7 Edge . . . just as the Note 7 was released as the new best-thing-since-Graham-Bell . . . . . Turns out, I have the TRUE top of the line since the Note 7 had a sort of major flaw.  O'course, they're still discounting the S7 and S7 Edge because they're trying to lure back the frightened people.
> 
> Google timed it exactly right with the Pixel!


An excellent practice. I follow it myself on many things. If I had to buy a phone right now, I'd likely opt for a S6 Edge.

Mike


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm getting frustrated with Apple too. I have the iPhone 7+, I am on the annual upgrade plan so I basically upgrade every year. I did not realize how much I would miss the headphone jack. I can't charge my phone and use the headphones they give you with the phone. You would think that they would have included the new headphones/airpods with the New Phone!! Nope, cause they want us to pay $159 for them. I had the Note7 (my 2nd line) and loved it. It was a nice phone, aside from the explosion issues. Mine never got hot, even when charging. I hated to turn it in, but didn't want to take the risk as some others still are. It was a really nice phone.

I dislike the new MacBooks and macbook pros. I have a late 2013 macbook pro, love it. No plans to upgrade till it stops working. I also have the 11 macbook air, which is great, perfect for travel. I don't like the keyboards on the new MacBooks, or the lack of ports. I also like the magsafe connection. It has saved my laptops so many times. Hopefully they will go back to a better keyboard. Am i the only one who likes the glowing apple on the laptops 

I think its crazy the way they do the launch of new products, they are rarely available. For the iPhones, the plus sizes are always on back order. The stores here never have any, same with this latest macbook with touch bar. We have no Apple store, only best buy, and they did not have any, not even a display model until later. 

Apple has always had the reputation of great products that last. That seems to be changing. I have a friend who still has the old MacBooks (white one), she still uses it and says it works for whatever she needs. She also has older iMacs that are still going strong. 

I definitely don't want to go back to a PC, use that at work and hate it. I just want Apple to stop with the thinner is better, and short supply of products.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

From reading this, sounds like my next laptop will be a 13" 2015 MacBook Pro.  

Personally, I've felt Apple's hardware (on the laptop end) was slipping in 2008 when they introduced the unibody. My 2006 MacBook Pro was my favorite laptop. The keyboard was nice, the matte screen was awesome. I hate the keyboard on the unibody and the glass-covered screen, but I bought a 2008 because I needed the upgradability and extra speed. Then they removed the PC card slot in the next revision (which, believe it or not, I used at the time). They didn't get pro status back with me until the 2012 unibody that shipped with USB 3.0 and Thunderbolt. I haven't owned a retina Mac yet, but these new keyboards scare me. Then again, I have a pinched nerve in my neck and I can't really type much without a mechanical keyboard, so it's probably a moot point.

Now that I'm not doing video production, I just want a nice small laptop to do basic computing on, and it's hard to justify Apple prices. Honestly, though, my iPad Air and a keyboard case does about 90% of what I need and the battery lasts all day, it's just that I'd like to be able to do that other 10% when I want without needing a separate device.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still pretty happy with my 2008 "Blackbook". It does have some issues due to being stuck at OS 7.5, such as not able to run Postbox (my choice of email programs), Apple Notes, or get any updates of a number of programs (which still work just fine, just no updates). I'll stick with it until it dies. Then I may pick up a used iPad Pro and add a keyboard, such as the Brydge:

https://www.amazon.com/Brydge-Aluminium-Bluetooth-Keyboard-9-7-inch/dp/B01N1UGLN9/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1485917664&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=brydge+ipad+keyboard&psc=1

I even have a 1999 G4 Power Mac desktop which still runs fine, and it runs OS9. Most things it runs almost as fast as the current machines (OS9 wasn't bloated with features), but doesn't do multitasking.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I like the MacBook pro, but, nearest  Apple store is over highway miles, plus probably another 20-30  city driving in Dallas, so I think I will stay with my pc, since I have a local guy, who actually built my last desktop, and got me  my laptop, so service is only about 5 miles, and if desktop problem he makes house calls.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

jmiked said:


> Then I may pick up a used iPad Pro and add a keyboard, such as the Brydge:


Aside from the occasional graphic design project and even more occasional video editing project, I use my 1st gen iPad Air for everything. Now that Scrivener is available for iPad, I barely open either of my laptops.

Somebody makes a mechanical keyboard case for the Pro that I've been interested in for a while. I have a herniated disc in my neck typing aggravates it. I use a big, bulky Unicomp keyboard at my desk becauase the "bounce" doesn't hurt me so much, but my current iPad case has a pretty decent keyboard that's fairly comparable to a mechanical.

I recently ordered the Lofree Dot tenkey-less mechanical bluetooth keyboard, and I prefer to write with the screen in portrait mode, so separating the keyboard from the device may be the answer I've been looking for.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I was really disappointed with the most recent Apple "event".  A red iPhone, really?  A bit of an upgrade for iPad.  I'm waiting for a new iMac desktop.  Mine's a 2009 model and beginning to show its age.  I'm tempted by the new 2-in-1's but, of course, they are all windows based and I'm in so deep with Apple that making a change would be fairly drastic.  Come on, Apple, innovate already.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a good deal on a Samsung Galaxy S7 today and ordered one. It's yet to be shown that I will like it better then the iPhone 6, but I have a 30-day return window. And I had three Android phones before I had the iPhone, so the culture shock will be minimal.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I got a good deal on a Samsung Galaxy S7 today and ordered one. It's yet to be shown that I will like it better then the iPhone 6, but I have a 30-day return window. And I had three Android phones before I had the iPhone, so the culture shock will be minimal.
> 
> Mike


Congrats! I take it you didn't want to wait for/pay for the S8 that everyone is swooning over?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Congrats! I take it you didn't want to wait for/pay for the S8 that everyone is swooning over?


Correct. I just don't see paying a premium to get an S8. It's not _that_ much better. Plus, the S8 is a 5.8" screen (S7 is 5.1") , and that's a bit too large for convenience. Besides, I can pick one up cheap(er) in two years. Or an iPhone 7/8, should I decide to go that route. I have all my necessary apps already purchased for both platforms, so switching back and forth is pretty trivial.

This switch is not necessarily a rejection of Apple/iPhone, it can somewhat be put down to just wanting a change.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm boxing up the Galaxy S7 for return tomorrow. I didn't realize how fond I had become of things that just work so I don't have to take days of fiddling around with obscure settings to get things close to the way I like them.

Say what you will about Apple's control, sand-boxing, and limited customization, but it just works with a minimum of fuss.

I liked the S7 screen, though. That hi-res OLED display is gorgeous.

I'm thinking I'll wait until the new iPhones are out and then get an iPhone 6S (maybe plus) and sell the 6.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know if congratulations are in order or not, but welcome back to the contented herd.....*Baaah*


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Since I'd already bought a wireless charging pad to use with the S7, I bought a new case for the iPhone that allows me to wirelessly recharge the battery with the money I'm not spending on the new phone.


----------

